# INK ?



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there specialty inks to do plastisol transfers to cotton t shirts ?
I have started to work on doing 1 color transfers 
They seem to work with the Black ink I have , but have not done a wash test yet 
If there is a brand or type of Ink to use I would buy it before I waste too much time and effort


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Plastisol inks are used for plastisol transfers ;-)


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought that I read somewhere that there is a difference in the ink , or some brands are better for transfers 
Like there is a different mixture for Poly shirts than the one for cotton 
I'm just wanting the best stuff for the job


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Regular plastisol ink will work just fine.


----------

